# need help plz



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

i have 5 red belly piranhas in my 55g tank and there all over 4in i would like to set up a large tub or tank to breed a pair in how can i tell if there a boy or a girl and eny other info plz.thanks


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

If they are just over 4in they may not be ready to breed.
Its best to get a big group of them..all around the 7-9" mark and wait untill 2 of them pair off in your tank.

This is "if" you get a pair..which you may very likely not get.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

If you goal is to breed P's try breeding Angelfish first. They are almost exactly the same as far as what you do once the eggs are laid. If you can breed Angels P's will be just about the same except P's lay a LOT more eggs so you will need a lot larger grow out tank. If your P's are that small I would say you have a while before they are old enough to breed and even then you will have to wait to 2 of them pair up.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

There's really no way to tell if they are male or female until they've done the do and even then it's still hard to tell. But usually the male is the one who guards the nest and 'fans' the eggs. Although most people go by the size of piranhas to be what makes them able to breed, I believe it's the age of them that tells whether or not they are able to breed, not necesarilly their size. So, how old are you p's?

Also, if you're trying to set up breeding conditions for them, they'd probably breed in your 55, but to increase the chances I'd give them a 75 gallon of their own to give your fish 15gallons of water per fish, close enough to the 20gallons then need when they reach adulthood.


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

how big do the have to be the largest one i have is 6 in


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

around 6 inches+ or a year- 1.5 years old

to sex you:
cut them open (only can if there dead and then it doesnt really matter if you have a dead male or female),
see a female lay eggs,
see a pair breed


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

How old are they? What is your water temp at?

I wouldn't worry about the first batch either. I've bred reds from fry all the way to parents and the first couple of batches are weak, not to many eggs and most don't survive. The more the breed, the more eggs and better fry you get. In my experience that is


----------

